# Satin Balls



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I was wondering who here uses or has used satin balls with their dogs and what they thought about it? Also if anyone has any opinions on using them with breeding, pregnant, or lactating females I would be interested to hear.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have used them before, not for pregnant/lactating bitches. But I did have two of my girls pick up a really bad stomach bug when they were younger (it was not parvo, and I really don't remember what it was). They lost a ton of weight though, poor girls were miserable looking. Satin balls helped to get them back too good weight. You have to be careful feeding them though, they are a lot of fat.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I give one to Josefina with her nightly meal, I break it into her food and mix the whole thing in with warm water. She has always been a dog thats hard to keep weight on, esp in the winter time. I dont know about using them for pregnant females, but if you google them, there are so many variations of the recipe its unreal LOL. 

some are made with PB (thats a no for me since PB gives Josefina cannon butt) yogurt, cottage cheese, etc ... 
this is what I make mine out of, its a recipe I took from several others:

5lb cheap fatty ground beef (I make sure to get the kind that doesnt have pink slime in it ... yuck!)
6 eggs, shells included.
a cup of uncooked regular oatmeal (not the 'quick' kind)
1/4 cup of wheat germ (but when we are done with that we will be using wheat germ oil instead)
3/4 cup of canola oil

thats my recipe, and it works well for Josefina. Be warned, the oil can cause cannon butt too LOL, luckily Josefina has a pretty tough constitution. the puppy could NEVER in a million years get this, I would be washing out a crate every night LOL


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Talk to a vet, but I don't think satin balls are the answer for a pregnant/lactating dog. Those conditions require a lot more calcium and other nutrients not really covered in satin balls. That's why you're supposed to feed pregnant/lactating dogs puppy food.

I don't have a problem with satin balls when necessary, but a lot of dogs don't really need them. Large dogs under 2 are usually very skinny, they don't need satin balls, they'll fill out when they hit maturity. Also, plenty of dogs judged to be too thin are actually at a good weight, we're just used to seeing obese dogs so normal weight dogs seem skeletal in comparison.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

we dont feed them alone, I use them in conjunction with her normal ration of food.


----------

